# Bellator FC 17 Weigh In's and Results



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alvarez vs Neer in non title fight, Huerta and other tourney fighters and a lot of catchweights on the undercard:



> All 16 fighters slated for Thursday's Bellator Fighting Championships 17 event, including lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (19-2 MMA, 3-0 BFC) and fellow co-headliner Josh Neer (27-9-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC), who meet in non-title fight, are now official for the event.
> 
> The weigh-ins took place Wednesday at the Citi Performing Arts Center's Wang Theatre in Boston, which also hosts Thursday's event.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see Alvarez and Huerta winning their fights convincingly. Neer is a good fighter, but I don't think he is quite as good as Bellator hypes him up to be.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm with you HOGH, but want to see that main event more than anything they have for sure. There is a vbookie on it if anybody hasn't seen it (and the other Bellator main card fights) here: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-vbookie/

The Alvarez odds are a lot more worthwhile than Huerta's, provided you're betting on the fav's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see Alvarez/Huerta as well. Thanks for posting the vBookie. I will probably throw down a bit on Alvarez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Alveraz VS Huerta*

I think thats what is going to happen!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How they turned out with one shocker, read ahead for spoilers:



> Part of the allure of Bellator Fighting Championship's tournament-style format is the potential for underdogs to earn their way to a title with positive results in the cage.
> 
> Nevertheless, when UFC import Roger Huerta signed with organization for its season-two lightweight bracket, most observers felt a spot in the finals – and likely a tournament win – was a near certainty.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

man, i'm extremely impressed with Toby Imada. loved his display of bjj, kinda reminds me of sakuraba except with better standup.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a pretty good night of fights except for that last HW fight. The Huerta fight was almost to close to call, and Alvarez pretty much raped Neer. Imada is like an anaconda, everytime I see that inverted triangle I'm still amazed. Bellator consistantly has good cards, I'm impressed by them especially the commentating.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*White's Opinion*

And if Dana White can't say anything negative about them I guess they are pretty good for the moment!


----------

